# durness wild camping



## choccheeks (Jul 16, 2012)

hi wondering if any one has any tips on good wild camping areas in or around the durness area with maybe potential fishing oppertunitiys many thanks t


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 16, 2012)

you will be spoilt for choice up there, too many places to mention, its stunning, Kyle of Tongue, Balnakeil bay is one of my favorites, nice little car park next to very old church, you have all the beach and sea in front of you, beautiful walk up to the tip of the bay, simply stunning, nice little village shop, very friendly locals, tell you all the best places to go and fish


----------



## Barnacle (Jul 17, 2012)

I was there yesterday, brilliant views and the people that I spoke to were really nice. Now in Ullapool and on a 2 week tour up here. If you are anywhere near or thinking of being anywhere near, send me a PM and I will pass on my number to you. If not, enjoy the rest of your trip!!!  Regards, Bill.


----------



## maingate (Jul 17, 2012)

tea007 said:


> hows the weather leaving salisibury tomorrow and heading your way
> cant wait might pass you lol



Before you go anywhere, delete the information that you are showing at the right hand side of your posts.

You are showing your full postal address and then announcing that you will not be at home. You are ripe for a burglary and/or identity theft.


----------

